# Ram Powell 9-15-2011



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for the late report. Getting back to ATL and writing a report gets hard at times. Anyway, we went to the rigs for some tuna and we started the trip knowing that my sonar unit was shipped out for service. I was not looking forward to fishing blind at the rigs but we went anyways. Clean water at Pet, Marlin but did not get any tunas of size there. We arrived at Ram and the water looked a little green but had some life to it. We ended with 4 yft and the sharks became a problem . We swordfished the night and had sharks around the boat most of the night. A 300 lbs+ Mako swam up to our light and scared the crap out of me. I got up to pee and looked over at the light and the mako was a foot from the boat. We threw bait at it but she swam away slowly. We got no sleep after that waiting for it to come back. We finished the trip with the best fresh yft for lunch. I advise every capt. to invite a fishing friend who likes to prep and eat good fish.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, that looks like some good eats. I never thought of searing Tuna with a blow torch, but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job..! Now I'm hungry....!!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As always, good pictures! Cool idea on the tuna, going to have to try that soon!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the "torch-seared" tuna. Haven't seen that one yet! Great report and pics Jeff.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Great post and some good eats


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That ahi is ono!!!


----------

